# Couple of questions concerning tailless whip scorpions.



## Anonymity82 (Jan 20, 2012)

1. Can you keep them communally?

2. Do you keep the Tanzanian in the same conditions as that as the Florida species?

3. Can someone please send me a few for free? Thanks  JK of course, unless you want too hehe.


----------



## Drakk (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes they can be kept in groups. 
Ive had 4 adults together 3 female 1 male for going on two years now I did have one female die but there was no marks to the body, also 8 of there offspring in a separate enclosure.
I keep mine 75f and 70% humidity they seem to do well.


----------



## ballpythonteen (Jan 20, 2012)

1) i had 2 females and a male together in a 29 gallon with plenty of hiding areas and my large female killed the smaller one ,and were well fed. so be aware. My also keep them around 70% and 80f with a planted tank and isopods 

2) i would not keep them together because of the size differences 

hope this helps good luck


----------



## Trogdora (Jan 21, 2012)

1. You CAN, but just because you can do something doesn't mean you should.  With the Tanzanian species (Damon diadema is the most common that you'll encounter) I wouldn't as they will cannibalize molting individuals. Not sure if the Floridian species (Phrynus marginemaculatus) does the same.
2. Both can be kept at room temp and both need high humidity, as Drakk stated.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Jul 27, 2012)

My interest in Phrynus marginemaculatus has convinced me to bump this thread and ask more questions. 

1: Can I keep them at 70F in the winter time for a couple of months?

2: What's the minimum size enclosure they need to thrive? Are they wanderers? Do they need lots of space to explore? Large KK okay for one? I know they're small so I think the KK is around 12" tall. 

3: Can I keep the humidity up just by keeping the substrate partially damp and maybe adding a water dish?

4: What is the average life expectancy? I found adults for sale and am definitely interested! 

Are there any good care sheets? I'm having trouble finding info on care using google so if anyone has any they already know of I would appreciate it. 

Thanks!


----------



## Michiel (Jul 29, 2012)

Check out the amblypygi section on the venomlist.... I keep mine, which I reared since they were a couple of weeks old, heated in winter, between 20-26 celsius max and from late spring untill late fall/ winter at room temp 18- 26 degrees...I keep juveniles separate in 1 liter soup cups...They are rather small when adult, dime sized, so I recon I could keep one pair the same cup.. I don't use KK's because you need high humidity...

It takes anywhere between  2-3 years before they are adult, I don't know how long they live. Maybe Michael Seiter (banshee) chimes in...he will know it...

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9001 met Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

